# West Midlands - Longer term stays?



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

Not sure if this the right forum subject matter, but here goes.

I would be interested in members' ideas on any CL, or any other type sites where we could pitch our m'home for a potential number of months in the West Midlands - possibly stratford, warwick or leamington direction.

Clearly we know the rules about max one month on CL sites but don't know if these can be overcome in any way. Van is a big one and would need to be secure whilst away during day/few days.

Also, does anyone have any experience of the costs of renting static/park homes on a monthly basis. 

Thanks in advance!
JCH07


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure about the best cost for a long term stay but I think the Chapel Lane Caravan Club site is an excellent West Midlands base.

It is at Wythall, on the outskirts of Birmingham, with a bus service which calls at the gates, with direct access to Birmingham centre.

Good access to Stratford etc if you will have transport aside from the van, and pretty secure too. Takes the very biggest of vans, and is about 1 mile off the M42.

I will let others advise on smaller CL's, but this is my first thought.

Paul


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*West Midlands.*

I know its the opposite side of Birmingham, but there is a site in Lichfield that seems to have some long stay vans.

Cathedral Grange, 01543 251449 Mr Starkey

Thats all I know, best of luck.

Steve


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips so far - will check both out!

Suspect the Caravan Club site at B'ham will be a bit pricey for us for a longer-term stay. 

Regards, JCH07


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

jch07, you can forget the C&CC and CC Club Sites, you are only allowed (I Think)3 weeks in a single go.

If I was you I would look at the commercial sites and give them a call, see if you can get a deal !!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The site we used for Xmas Shopping Rally has quite a few long term caravans sited there, not sure how much they charge though. Its about 8 miles from Leamington and Warwick prob 10 miles to Stratford. Mainly hardstandings and very basic toilets/shower, nothing much there at all really.

Newlands Caravan Park
Loxley Lane
Wellesbourne
CV35 9EN
01789 841096
Mick the warden 07811 526 099

Newlands

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

May also be worth trying this one too:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=777

Fairly basic site in the grounds of a large social/country club, friendly staff, cheap rates, cheap food and drinks, easy access to the W Midlands via the M5.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i can think of 2 possibilities one is marston campsite, just off the m42 on the kingsbury road near lea marston hotel. not a beautiful site, but used by a number of long term campers. or, how about stratford racecourse? depends on what you want in the way of facilities.

good luck

des


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The one at Lea Marston near the big boot sale is sound, there are some travellers by the look of the vans, when i asked how they get round long stay he said, you pull off for one day, and get a different pitch on return. I cant remember his name, and they only answer the phone at certain times of the day, by the way its got wi.fi. The toilets were mint when we stayed last year.


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

There is a very secure storage in Warrington, with a large Fiat repair shop within the compound. It allows either a 6 or 12 month storage period. Maybe a bit far away for you, but it would give peace of mind.

Barrie.


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dear all,

Thanks again for keeping the suggestions coming!

I've had a good conversation with Newlands which was a suggestion from Lady J. They have CASSOA gold storage too. We'll take a look at that one.

The Marston one looks interesting too. Is Lea Marston the same place as Marston or is this a different site. Sorry don't know the area.

Warrington is a bit far north but thanks for the suggestion!

Regards, JCH07


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks also to gaspode for the social club! Had a quick look at that one - location again good, but it doesn't look like they take dogs. Will check out further though.

Regards, JCH07


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI jcho7

Dogs are allowed at Newlands, and at Stoke Prior Club site well we took ours to Stoke Prior :lol: 

If you are going to have a look at Newlands mention your a member of MHF you never know you might get a bit of discount especially if you talk to Mick.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just thought of another one although its near Pershore

Comberton Golf Club
Great Comberton
Nr Pershore
Worcs
WR10 3 DY
01386 710738
Gerry Hickey Manager 07774 813381
[email protected]@aol.com

Also

Hampton House Farm
Combrook Road
Kineton
CV35 0JH
01926 641829 Carolyn Gasson

Not sure if they do long stays but might be worth a phone call.

Hampton House Farm

Comberton Golf Club

Jacquie


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

yes, marston campsite is just off M42 J9 at the junction of the A4097 kingsbury road, opposite the turn on haunch lane to lea marston hotel.


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi there,

I posted this threat a while ago and I got some excellent responses. With a desire to keep my options open I'd welcome any other members' ideas on sites that they know about that accept folks on a longer term basis! 

Currently selling our house with a view to relocation. Work in centre of b'ham (bristol Road), and know routes into and out now via M42 j2 and j3 to Stratford/Leamington way. I'd be interested in any other suggestions either via here or via a pm!

Many thanks in advance,
JCH07


----------

